# St Dalfour



## ukjeff27 (Oct 6, 2009)

Browsing one of the other forums i came across some posts about St Dalfour jam spreads, apparently they dont contain any added sugar and are sweetened by fruit concentrate, is this ok to have? or just wishful thinking?


----------



## ukjeff27 (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry, just checked and its St Dalfour ....... Doh! cant edit thread title for some reason?


----------



## aymes (Oct 6, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Sorry, just checked and its St Dalfour ....... Doh! cant edit thread title for some reason?



edited for you!


----------



## VBH (Oct 6, 2009)

High concentrations of fructose can cause insulin resistance, but in small quantities like this should not be a problem.  So as long as you think of it in terms of using it to add some flavour rather than "plastering" you should be ok.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.stdalfour.com.au/products.htm

^^ give all the info you need off what each jar contains etc etc 

i usually get these jams when i stop at hotels, not that im a regular but there very nice the orange marmalade is nice


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2009)

I must admit, I just buy ordinary jam and marmalade. Using a spoonful on toast slows the conversion to glucose, so it doesn't seem to affect me too much.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 6, 2009)

ukjeff27 said:


> Browsing one of the other forums i came across some posts about St Dalfour jam spreads, apparently they dont contain any added sugar and are sweetened by fruit concentrate, is this ok to have? or just wishful thinking?



Hiya

If you are looking for a healthier jam than normal jam then I guess this may be ok but fruit sugar is still carbs and I imagine it would have the same ish as normal stuff.    If you just want jam then I would buy normal and have a little on your toast or sarnie !!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 6, 2009)

Main draw back of low sugar jam is that you have to keep opened jars in the fridge - jam was invented as a way of preserving summer fruit into the winter before refrigeration was invented. Personally, I prefer normal jam, partly because I eat so little that a low sugar jam would go off even in the fridge before I finished a jar, while a jar of normal jam lasts for months out of the fridge. I'm looking forward to opening a jar of honey made by bees who use a friend's hive - he gave me the jar for helping time a canoe marathon a couple of weeks ago.


----------

